# Welches Echolot für Baggersee???



## Golf1-DCOE* (30. Juli 2009)

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben welches Echolot sich für Baggerseen eignet? Sollte keine Hightech ding sein um 700 Euro oder so
Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen, bin um alle Tipps dankbar

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=161623


----------



## angelmatz (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

Hallöchen Marcel!

Also ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle kein gebrauchtes Echolot kaufen.

Für das Geld bekommst Du doch ein super Neugerät!

Klar, das X 91 würde in Deinem Baggersee gut funktionieren. Allerdings hast Du keine Garantie usw.
Ich selbst habe das LMS 522 von Lowrance (Farbecholot). Verglichen mit dem X 125/ X 135 finde ich die Farbversion deutlich besser. (aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache)

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle das neue Lowrance HDS 5 kaufen. Neueste Technologie zum einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis.
Denke, dass das Gerät die Zukunft ist.
Warum solltest Du Dir ein "Auslaufgerät" kaufen??? (zumindest wenn Du das Geld zur Verfügung hast)
Solltest Du weniger Geld ausgeben wollen, macht es sicher auch ein gebrauchtes Gerät.

Lieben Gruß

Matze


----------



## Golf1-DCOE* (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

Vielen Dank,aber das HDS 5 kostet ja 900 euro soviel ich jetzt gesehen hab, ich will es  ja nur im baggersee verwenden, gibt es da keine güstigere alternative


----------



## angelmatz (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*



Golf1-DCOE* schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,aber das HDS 5 kostet ja 900 euro soviel ich jetzt gesehen hab, ich will es ja nur im baggersee verwenden, gibt es da keine güstigere alternative


 

Klar, Alternativen gibt es immer.
Allerdings ist die Frage, ob man nicht lieber gleich was richtiges kauft???
Hab' Dir mal ne PN geschrieben.

Gruß, Matze


----------



## esox1887 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

Also an einem Baggersee bzw tiefen bis 30m reicht ein eagle cuda 168 locker aus.... festmontage bist bei 89€.
Denn baust dir das selber zur portablen um akku ladegerät koffer evtl geberstange kannst auch selber bauen. 

Versteh nich wie man einem ein 900€ gerät für einen baggersee empfehlen kann#c

Mfg andre


----------



## Golf1-DCOE* (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

900 würd ich auch nicht ausgeben weil mit das einfach zuviel ist, gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ne Anleitung wie man das umbaut und die Geberstange?
Vielen dank esox


----------



## Golf1-DCOE* (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ECHOLOT-EAGLE-CU...ehör?hash=item3a51728c37&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

was haltet ihr von dem??


----------



## Ossipeter (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

800 Watt Leistung, dagegen ist das X91 mit 3000 Watt Leistung ja gedopt!


----------



## Golf1-DCOE* (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

ich hab da leider zu wenig Ahnung davon:-( ist bei dem von dir alles dabei was ich benötige ( ossipeter)


----------



## Ossipeter (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*

Bis auf einen Bleigel-Akku ist alles dabei.


----------



## angelmatz (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Baggersee???*



esox1887 schrieb:


> Also an einem Baggersee bzw tiefen bis 30m reicht ein eagle cuda 168 locker aus.... festmontage bist bei 89€.
> Denn baust dir das selber zur portablen um akku ladegerät koffer evtl geberstange kannst auch selber bauen.
> 
> Versteh nich wie man einem ein 900€ gerät für einen baggersee empfehlen kann#c
> ...


 

Hi Andre!

Ganz ehrlich, kann Deine Aussage nur bedingt verstehen.
Klar, der Preis ist ohne Frage heftig, aber jeder muß sich informieren und selbst entscheiden was er braucht (und was der Geldbeutel hergibt).
Ich habe einen Angelbekannten, der das Cuda 168 nutzt. Ich selbst habe das Lowrance LMS 522. Zwischen diesen beiden Geräten liegen meiner Meinung nach schon Welten.
Wenn Du das Cuda 168 mir dem HDS von Lowrance vergleichst, kommt das einem Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen gleich.
Die Leistung und Technik ist doch eine völlig andere. Mit der höheren Leistung (und Auflösung) kann man dann natürlich auch viel mehr erkennen, oder????
Letztendlich muß jeder selbst entscheiden, welches Gerät für ihn am passendsten ist!!!!

mfg Matze


----------

